# Why does my hedgehog act aggressive and chew my sheets?



## Katbbyxo (Jul 23, 2014)

I've had my hedgehog for three years, and I still can not figure out why he does this. (Video included)






Does anybody else have this problem with their hedgies?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I wouldn't call that aggressive. However, some hedgehogs like to chew and tug on things. I have seen videos of hedgies tugging on fleece kind of like tug of war. 

My girl grabs my shirt and pulls. Probably some splatter from cooking dinner that she likes on it.

In the same way dogs play tug of war or shakes a stuffed animal, hedgehogs can exhibit the same behavior.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Olive does the same thing, She sometimes anoints after too, I think she likes the fabric softener and detergent since all of her stuff is washed with Tide free and clear since you should not wash them with smelling stuff and softener ruins fleece lol... She does it with blankets, towels, and especially her crinkle tunnel


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My Nara LOVES to chew on elastic--like the black elastic hair ties. My husband had a Kindle cover with an elastic band that she would bite and then let it snap back. She seemed to really like doing it. It is hilarious to watch. It might even help floss her teeth.

If she finds a stray paper towel, she'll grab it in her mouth and run away with it too. They sometimes remind me of toddlers. 

There have been people on here that their hedgie will chew their socks or hair. 
They have minds of their own!


----------

